# Alfine 8 cassette joint unit sticks - why?



## jimbonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a new moonlander build with alfine 8 (new model 7001-8). Interesting problem which I can't find any reference to online:

I can only tighten the axle nuts so much (not much beyond finger tight!), before the cassette joint unit sticks and won't spring back as I change down gears (gets stuck on 4, and won't pull loose cable taut as I shift to 4-5 and on to 8).

It's as if the tightened hubnuts are applying pressure directly on the cassette joint, and overpowering the spring mechanism which pulls on the cable when shifting down.

If I loosen off the axle nuts, the joint unit/shifting is fine, but the wheel will shift forward in the sliders at the first decent hill or bump - no good.:madman:

I have a tug nut/chain tensioner on the way, which may solve the problem of the wheel moving and allow for less tightened axle nuts (if I can get the tug nut to play nice with the anti-turn washer), but wondering if anyone has an explanation for the tightened axle nuts affecting the cassette shifting. Wondering if the hub/cassette joint have been installed incorrectly?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Assuming you have done all the usual checks the things I would check are:

Have you all the correct washers in the correct places?

Is the selector mechanism rubbing against the inner face of the dropout when tightened?

Is there any bolt protruding through the dropout (eg an overlong rack or fender bolt) and rubbing on the selector mechanism.

I'm assuming no one has dismantled the hub or loosened the cones for the bearings.

Perhaps a few close up pics would help.


----------



## jimbonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the response Velobike....I was on your blog a few weeks back...part of the inspiration for my moonlander build. If anyone can help diagnose this, I know you can!
So here are some pics....what do you think of the cable mount position? The LBS reckoned it was the only way to mount it? But the proximity to the chain is definitely not optimal. Do you see anything else amiss with the cassette joint setup? I could make a quick vid showing the cassette shifting problem....if I tighten the axle nuts even moderately, the cassette binds and won't turn anti-clockwise when shift down past 4. The cable just goes slack. It's fine - all operating smoothly - so long as I don't tighten the axle nuts beyond a couple of wrench turns.

BTW - I'm heading to your fair land in July; I have some good friends in Gourdon!


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

I ran the cassette joint arm in that position on my Karate Monkey. I even bent the arm out a little towards the frame just to get it away from the chain more and didn't have any problems. Used it like that for a few years without problems. I couldn't use a tugnut though because I couldn't get it to work with the non-turn washers. They really aren't needed though, IMO.

Sorry I can't help with the binding problem though. You should be able to tighten the nuts without ANY pressure being put on the cassette joint. Maybe take it all apart and make sure everything is in the right order and orientation?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

That is a different layout to both my Alfines.

Mine run the cable under, not over the axle, pulling anticlockwise.

I'd heard the new models had different actuation so that it was the same as their derailleurs, but I haven't seen one, so presumably that's one of them.

If it isn't then the change mechanism is mounted upside down. (Unlikely, as the dots wouldn't show)

It's probably something that would be dead obvious if it was at hand, and probably a 30 second fix.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you double checked if that cassette joint is the correct one?

I had this issue on a new SG-S7000 8 speed (coming from a Alfine 501 8speed) Of course when I received the hub from ebay, I realized the cassette joint from the 501 was not compatible. 

Searched online and it seemed the SG-S7000 8 speed and 11 speed had the same one so I ordered one. Tried to mount it and it finally "fit" but had a lot of play. 

Had more issues around online instructions for install and cable set up but trial and error got the cable working enough to shift while in the stand. The problem showed up when I tried it out on the street, with the cable binding and not releasing, same issue as yours.

After a few hours of messing with it, I gave up and took it a local shop, thinking they might know something that I don't. They gave up also so I started all over again.

Turns out that the CJ700 cassette joint, (that a number of online retailers stated fit both 8 and 11speed) doesnt' work. I put on a CJ 7000 instead and voila, it fit properly with no play, where the other would easily move and get caught up on the hub.

Very frustrating as I had trouble finding installation instructions online and the fact that the part number is incorrect shown quite a few times.

If your cassette joint feels sloppy, this could the problem.


----------



## lateapexer (Jan 1, 2019)

You just saved my life Gunnar-man! I have gone through hell to get this solved.. just ordered the correct cassette joint and will see if that solve's it
Happy new year!


----------

